# Bull/Magic Trade Proposal



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, Roger Mason

for

Howard, Gaines, Lue & the future pick from Washington

Bull get better defenders and a pick.

Help for McGrady!
Magic get a good 3 point shooter and help at the 1 in Crawford. Since Fizer is used to being a bench player, there should be no problem with Gooden as there is with Howard. Howard's contract is gone, Fizer has only 1 this year. Gaines has stunk so far.
Magic keep this years pick which will be very good.

Comments/corrections?


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, Roger Mason
> 
> for
> ...


Interesting - except for the Roger Mason addition. I would have preferred baxter, but he is now a Raptor. SO - how about the JYD instead of Mason? 

Have you checked to see if this fits the Money situation?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

As a Magic fan, I'm all for this trade. The Magic need scoring help for McGrady, and Fizer is instant offense at the SF/PF position, and Crawford will be a very good PG in the future, and is a good one already, a good scoring option as well. I think this could potentially be the starting lineup:

Crawford
McGrady
Fizer
Gooden
Hunter


I like it. :greatjob:


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Fizer $3,726,994
Crawford $2,577,937
Mason $563,679
Total $6,868,610

Howard $4,917,000
Gaines $1,127,600
Lue $1,500,000
Total $7,544,600

$6,868,610 x 1.15 = $7,898,901.5 > $7,544,600

It's CBA compatible. $ isn't a problem.

I included Mason because he's a guard. The Magic trade 2 guards and would get 2 back. It doesn't have to be him. 

The only other really cheap player that could play some 4 if that's what you prefer is Linton Johnson. He was undrafted and I don't think he's even played this year(at least not much). He's 6'8" and from what little I've seen looks like a 3/4. A homeless persons Bo Outlaw? 

6'10" Cory Blount is a veteran 4/5 and could be included if you prefer but he's a little more expensive. I think it still works but will check and IF it does NOT work I'll make another post.

As for JYD, no way that would work. His deal is bigger than Howards. He's the 1 player I like from the deal.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Lusty RaRue</b>!
> Jamal Crawford, Marcus Fizer, Roger Mason
> 
> for
> ...


I also like the deal, but I doubt that Gabriel will give up on Gaines after recently drafting him. Yes, Gaines is shooting something dreadful like 16% but this makes Gabriel look like an idiot, and knowing how long he stuck with Sasser I doubt he wants to look like a fool again. That being said I think the trade is great for the Magic, but I don't know if the Bulls would consider that adequate for Crawford. Plus, would Crawford fit the Magic's preference of a pass first point guard for McGrady? I'm sure that there would be no problem telling Crawford that he might not be the man on the Magic. Perhaps this trade should happen closer to the February trading deadline because then Orlando can decide where abouts their pick and Washington's pick will land. Is the Washington pick a first rounder? What are the conditions this year? Because if Washington's pick is a mid lottery and Orlando has a top pick, the trade would make less sense seeing as Gordon, Felton or a big man could be on the board for both picks.


----------



## lw32 (May 24, 2003)

By the way, is this an actual rumor that anyone has come across or is it just a fantasy? It would make sense if the Bulls were still looking to trade after their deal, but do they really need Antonio Davis, Jerome Williams, Juwan Howard, Eddy Curry and Tyson Chandler all plugging up the middle? Thats some rotation...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Personally, I dont like it because I dont think the team really gets better. Crawford has been poised for a breakout for three years and it never seems to happen. Orlando desperately needs a creative and distributing PG .. Crawford is creative, but generally in getting his own shots, not shots for others. Orlando also needs a big man that takes up space down lown, grabs big rebounds, and blocks shots .. generally, a big presence .. Fizer is like a bulkier Gooden, more of a scoring PF, which doesnt fill a need for Orlando. And Mason would be just another guard off the bench that cant really shoot.

So as far as talent, Orlando might get marginally better ... but also get ever younger and less experienced, which is one of the biggest problems right now. Not only that but giving up a draft pick..

I wouldnt do the deal. I used to have high hopes for Crawford, but at this point, I honestly don't think he is ever going to reach a high level. He's going to have a Larry Hughes career imo.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Too early for Orlando to trade Reece, maybe someone other than him and it would be better.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

[strike]gay[/strike]


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

^^ Yet another thoughtful and smart post from a Bulls fan....


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

[strike]liberaci gay[/strike]


Please dont bother coming in here to post this stuff. Consider this your warning. - Dee Bo


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> Personally, I dont like it because I dont think the team really gets better. Crawford has been poised for a breakout for three years and it never seems to happen. Orlando desperately needs a creative and distributing PG .. Crawford is creative, but generally in getting his own shots, not shots for others. Orlando also needs a big man that takes up space down lown, grabs big rebounds, and blocks shots .. generally, a big presence .. Fizer is like a bulkier Gooden, more of a scoring PF, which doesnt fill a need for Orlando. And Mason would be just another guard off the bench that cant really shoot.
> 
> So as far as talent, Orlando might get marginally better ... but also get ever younger and less experienced, which is one of the biggest problems right now. Not only that but giving up a draft pick..
> ...


I agree. 

I still have hope for Gaines but as a 2 NOT a 1.

Here's the conditions of the pick:

http://www.realgm.com/src_future_picks.php

Thanks for all the responses. 

P.S.: All trades I post are fan to fan fantasy trades.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The Bulls need Crawford now more than ever. I can't see them looking for additional post help. Howard is a back to the board type player who can score and how Skiles will utilize that is beyond me. Nonetheless, Davis, JYD, Chandler, Curry is alot of post options for the Bulls right now, especially with them pushing TC and Curry to be their franchise men. Crawford is their only solid perimeter threat who can penetrate and create his shot. They will be looking to work with him for now, and if anything, are searching for a 3 spot player. 

The Magic, on the other hand, cannot trade Juwan Howard because they used their MLE to sign him. Gooden is still a strong prospect who they won't lose "faith" in just yet. Not alot of options for this Magic team right now except to get some momentum going. And what is the situation with Hill's contract -- how much is insurance covering?


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

The Bull need a 2 not a 3.
They also need a vet 1.

Pippen, Robinson, Williams can all play the 3.

Crawford will be tried as a 2 but really he's a combo guard(capable at either spot but a master of neither).

Howard can be traded in 2 weeks.

My GUESS about the insurance is that it pays nothing until he retires and 80% when he does.


----------



## Joker (Aug 7, 2002)

how many big guys does chicago need?

you need a scoring option, and aside from mcgrady, i dont see anyone helping the bulls.... and orlando will not trade tmac in the near or the far future.


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

The trade is big "neutral": Fizer for Howard. There is no increase in "bigs" for the Bull.

Yes the Bull need points. I still think Craword will be traded by the trade deadline.
I still have hope for Gaines as a 2.


----------



## Mashburn #24 (Dec 3, 2003)

I think Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford should get traded to the Magic for Drew Gooden and Tyronn Lue!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mashburn #24</b>!
> I think Eddy Curry and Jamal Crawford should get traded to the Magic for Drew Gooden and Tyronn Lue!


Sounds good to me. Lets sign the papers.


----------

